# Frozen Embryo International Shipping?



## Anna76 (Jun 19, 2013)

I had treatment abroad and they have some of my frozen embryos. Rather than the cost of going over there again, I was considering shipping them to the UK? Has anyone else done this and have any advice? Does this affect the embryos in any way?


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

My friend did this and 3 out of 4 survived the thaw, but it didn't end in bfp though - not sure if it was unrelated as she sent them to a country that is unlikely to have the experience and technology that we have in the uk. Also it was expensive to do, so it could be as expensive for you to go over there. X


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

Forgot to mention actually, the same friend shipped some frozen embryos from Australia to the uk and this resulted in bfp, but unfortunately she mc.


----------



## Anna76 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have just one frozen embryo left in a clinic abroad and I was going to discard it because I didn't think it was worth basing a cycle on it. Also the last fresh cycle I had at that clinic was a waist of time with really poor quality embryos and they insisted we transferthe poor quality embryos instead of the frozen blast.


----------

